

When your Instagram meets Excel, what will it be?  - ytaiflower

When your Instagram meets Excel, what will it be?<p>Picaca is the most fun and easiest expense-tracking app that designed for users to track their personal expenses based on the pictures they take. Innovated to improve the traditional way of expense tracking, Picaca encourages users to transform their daily expenses into visual arts.<p>Snapping pictures, logging expenses, and sharing life all at the same time!<p>iOS download: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;picaca-mian-fei-ban-ke-pai&#x2F;id646688721?mt=8
======
yvonne_k
let try it~ only on apple store?

